# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπραγματωση-αποπροσωποποιηση

## αγγελικήη

θα ηθελα και εγω να καταθεσω τη δικη μου προσωπικη εμπειρια. εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου, περναω μια πολυ περιεργη και επωδυνη κατασταση. ζω σε μια ονειρικη κατασταση, τα βλεπω ολα απομακρυσμενα ολα τοσο μακρυα και ξενα. καπου διαβασα οτι το λενε αποπραγματωση, και ειναι πολυ συχνο φαινομενο σε αυτους που περνουν περιοδο εντονου αγχους. ειναι φυσιλογικο? με εχει φοβησει πολυ. εχω τρομοκρατηθει δεν βγαινω απο το σπιτι. ακομα και οταν βγαινω νιωθω πολυ ασχημα και περιεργα. λες και ειμαι παρατηρητης οσον συμβαινουν. εχω απομονωθει κοινωνικα. δεν πηγαινω στη σχολη, δεν οδηγω, δεν βγαινω για καφε. οι παρεες με εχουν χασει. τι να κανω? το εχει νιωσει κανεις αλλος αυτο το συναισθημα η ειμαι μονη? θα το ξεπερασω ποτε η θα συνεχιστει η ζωη μου ετσι κενη χωρις συναισθηματα. μερικες φορες νιωθω σαν ρομποτ που οτι κανω το κανω γιατι πρεπει χωρις να με ευχαριστει. πχ τρωω γιατι πρεπει και δεν εχω το αισθημα της πεινας. τι μου συμβαινει και δεν νιωθω πια?

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by αγγελικήη_
> ... καπου διαβασα οτι το λενε αποπραγματωση, και ειναι πολυ συχνο φαινομενο σε αυτους που περνουν περιοδο εντονου αγχους. ειναι φυσιλογικο?


Γειά σου !

αυτή τη διάγνωση την έβγαλες εσύ (απ΄ότι κατάλαβα) ή στην έδωσε κάποιος ειδικός ? 

Τώρα είσαι σε \"περίοδο έντονου άγχους\" ?

----------


## susperia

Γεια σου αγγελικη! Αυτο που νιωθεις το αισθανεσαι συνεχεια ή καποιες φορες και για συντομο διαστημα πχ 1 λεπτο? Και πως αισθανεσαι? Μηπως νιωθεις εκεινη τη στιγμη σαν να εισαι παθητικη και το σκηνικο γυρω σου να το βλεπεις σαν σε ταινια στη τηλεοραση, χωρις μεγαλη δυνατοτητα να το επεξεργαστεις εκεινη τη στιγμη?

----------


## margo44

Aγγελικη ακριβως ετσι νιωθω και εγω σαν να βρισκομαι μεσα σε ενα ονειρο ολη την ωρα. H μονη φαση που ηρεμω ειναι οταν κοιμαμαι. 

Λεγεται αποπροσωποιηση και σου φαινονται ολα παραξενα, εξωπραγματικα τρομακτικα..νιωθεις ξεκομμενος.
Eιναι μια ενοχλητικη πολλες φορες διαρκης αισθηση οτι χανεις την εννοια της πραγματικοτητας σαν να ζεις μεσα σε ενα ονειρο.. Σαν να φοβασαι οτι απο στιγμη σε στιγμη θα χασεις εντελως το μυαλο σου..Kοιτας τον εαυτο σου και τον αισθανεσαι ξενο 
Σαν η ψυχη σου να ασφυκτια μεσα στο σωμα σου και να θελει να το σπασει να ελευθερωθει καθε μερα αισθανομαι να απεχω απο το περιβαλλον με εναν τρομακτικο τροπο. 
Eγω συνεχιζω την ζωη μου γιατι ειτε ειμαι σπιτι ειτε αλλου το ιδιο νιωθω..
οποτε προσπαθω να κανω συνεχεια πραγματα ωστε να το ξεχναω οσο γινεται..

----------


## αγγελικήη

ευχαριστω που μου απαντησατε στο μηνυμα μου
απλα διαβασα τα συμπτωματα και καταλαβα οτι ειναι αποπραγματωση. σημερα ομως εχω ραντεβου με ψυχολογο για να μου πει και εκεινος τη γνωμη του. 
margo44 δουλευεις? εγω νομιζω πως δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα στη ζωη μου, νιωθω παγιδευμενη. δηλαδη δεν περναει αυτο που νιωθουμε και εχεις συμβιβαστει?

----------


## Winston_man

Γειά σου Αγγελική και καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας. :) Προσωπικά δεν νιώθω ακριβώς αυτό που νιώθεις αλλά ορισμένες φορές κανω και γω πράγματα μηχανικά π.χ τρώω χωρίς να πεινάω αλλά επειδή πρέπει, ή ότι ώρες ώρες δεν μπορώ να κανω τίποτα στη ζωή μου κτλ. Αλλά είναι παροδικό περνάει μετά καποιο χρονικό διάστημα. κανεις καλά που θα πας σε κάποιο ειδικό αυτός ξέρει καλύτερα να σου πεί. Μην το βάζεις πάντως κατω-αποκλείεται να διαρκέσει για πάντα. Απότι λέει η εμπειρία πρέπει να πας κοντρα στο ρεύμα για να το πολεμήσεις. Θα δεις που μετά την επίσκεψη στον ειδικό θα νιώσεις καλύτερα.

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by αγγελικήη_
> ευχαριστω που μου απαντησατε στο μηνυμα μου
> απλα διαβασα τα συμπτωματα και καταλαβα οτι ειναι αποπραγματωση. σημερα ομως εχω ραντεβου με ψυχολογο για να μου πει και εκεινος τη γνωμη του. 
> margo44 δουλευεις? εγω νομιζω πως δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα στη ζωη μου, νιωθω παγιδευμενη. δηλαδη δεν περναει αυτο που νιωθουμε και εχεις συμβιβαστει?





Η απόσταση ανάμεσα σε επιθυμία και πραγματικότητα με ελπίδα πραγματοποίησης της επιθυμίας προκαλεί το άγχος.
Οταν αυτή η ελπίδα δεν υπάρχει πια, έχουμε παραδοθεί στη μη επιθυμία και την έχουμε κάνει φύση μας. 
Αυτό πιστεύω εγώ κι ας μην είμαι ψυχολόγος.

----------


## margo44

Φυσικα και περναει το πιστευω απολυτα απλα θελεις κατι να σε ξεκολλησει. Iσως ο εαυτος σου ισως κατι αλλο...
Nαι δουλευω. Kαθε μερα ειναι δυσκολη και μου βγαινουν πανικοι παω στο μπανιο ριχνω κρυο νερο και τετοια. Πιστευω οτι θα περασει καποια στιγμη. Eιμαι σιγουρη το εχω 10 μηνες τωρα δεν εχω συμβιβαστει απλα προσπαθω οσο γινεται να μην το σκεφτομαι. Aποτυγχανω βεβαια μεχρι τωρα αλλα που θα μου παει. Xαπια δεν παιρνω και ουτε προκειται.

----------


## αγγελικήη

margo πιστευεις οτι η δουλεια σου κανει καλο και ξεχνιεσαι η ειναι χειροτερα? γιατι δε παιρνεις φαρμακα? πιθανοτατα ολο αυτο το προβλημα που περναμε με την αποπρωσοποιηση να οφειλεται στο εντονο αγχος, και τα αντικαταθλιπτικα να σε κανουν να νιωσουν καλυτερα. εγω εχω αρχισει να λαμβανω seroxat 2 την ημερα οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρος. εγω αυτο που νιωθεις το περναω 1 μηνα. εσυ πως το αντεχεις 10 μηνες? μαλλον πρεπει να εισαι πολυ δυαντη. εγω παντως νιωθω αδυναμη

liberchild δεν καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες! τι εννοεις?

----------


## margo44

Aγγελικη μου δεν ειναι θεμα δυναμης και μη δυναμης. 
Δεν μπορω να αφησω οτι κανω γιατι θα ειναι σαν να αφηνω το προβλημα να με καθοριζει. 
Oταν ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα με τρελο ανχος και πανικους στην αρχη πηρα αδεια για λιγο καιρο δεν μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα μετα δεν ξερω πως βρηκα τη δυναμη και συνεχισα. Bεβαια δεν το ειχα ολη μερα αυτο. Mερικες φορες με αφηνε ειδικα οταν περναγα καλα. Γενικα νιωθω θεοτρελλη αλλα προσπαθω να συνεχιζω με την πεποιθηση οτι ολα αυτα θα ηρεμησουν. Ποσων χρονων εισαι?

----------


## GIORGOS296

γεια σου Μαργκο . γεια και στους υπολιπους Αγγελικη το περναω και εγω αυτο το συναισθημα ειναι χαλια το ξερω ουτε να παω να κουρευτω δεν μπορω , το εχω κανενα 2μηνο αλλα τι να κανω να μην παω να δουλεψω να μην παω για ποτο να μην παω για μπαλα να μην ΄φλερταρω να μην περπαταω να μην κανω σεμιναρια να μην πηγαινω εκδρομες ε τοτε γιατι ζω για να φοβαμαι οχι βεβαια ολα τα παραπανω μην τα κανω σε αυτη την φαση της ζωης μου και μην τα ευχαριστιεμαι οσο θα ηθελα .σου προτεινω να ξαναξεκινησεις τη ζωη σου οσο δυσκολο και εαν ειναι σιγα σιγα θα ξαναμπουμε στο ρυθμο κανονικοτατα !!

----------


## αγγελικήη

ειμαι 24. εσυ ποσο εισαι και πως σε λενε?
εσυ γιωργο ποσο χρονων εισαι? δηλαδη λες να μη το βαλω κατω?
εσυ γιωργο πιστευεις πως θα το ξεπερασουμε? 1 μηνα ειμαι ετσι και νομιζω πως χανω τον εαυτο μου. μου εχει γινει φοβος και εμμονη και για αυτο νομιζω πως δεν μπορω να το ξεπερασω.

----------


## GIORGOS296

ΕΙΜΑΙ 21 ΚΑΙ ΕΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥ Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ

----------


## αγγελικήη

παιδια πηγα στον ψυχολογο και....εφυγα σε 10 λεπτα! με εκανε χειροτερα. της μιλαγα για την αποπραγματωση που νιωθω και αυτη με κοιταζε σαν εξωγηινη λες και δεν καταλαβαινε τι της ελεγα. τελικα αν δεν εχεις περασει κατι αναλογο δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τον αλλον ετσι δεν ειναι? και ας εισαι ο καλυτερος επιστημονας! μετα βγηκα με μια φιλη μου και ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα, με ενθαρρυνε πολυ! τελικα ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι. κανεις γιατρος δεν μπορει να μας γιατρεψει. ο καλυτερος γιατρος ειναι ο εαυτο μας και φυσικα η συμπαρασταση των δικων μας ανθρωπων....

----------


## susperia

Δεν εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με σενα, ευχομαι να φυγει γρηγορα! Οντως μου φαινεται ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας και προσωρινα (μενει μονο να το πιστεψω κι εγω). Παντως αμα επειμενει να πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο (κι οχι ψυχολογο) που σιγουρα θα εχει μια εξηγηση και δε θα σε κοιταει σαν... εξωγηινη. Και μην τρομαζεις στην ιδεα να πας -αμα κι εφοσων χρειαστει-γιατι στην τελικη εσυ επιλεγεις αν θα ακολουθησεις αυτα που λενε. Και στην τελικη μπορεις να πας εστω και για πληροφορηση, να σου επιβεβαιωσει οτι ειναι αυτο που νομιζεις και να σου πει τη γνωμη του. Εγω γι αυτο πηγα σε πρωτη φαση, για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι ειναι κρισεις πανικου, καθως και γιατι ο ψυχιατρος ειναι ο μονος που μπορει να γραψει αξονικες εγκεφαλου και εγκεφαλογραφημα (τουλαχιστον ετσι ειπε η παθολογος που χα παει).

----------


## αγγελικήη

εχω παει στον ψυχιατρο και μου εχει δωσει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. πινω 2 σαροξατ την ημερα εδω και μια βδομαδα..για να δουμε. μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι θα νιωσω καλυτερα. απλα πηγα στον ψυχολογο για να παρω μια αλλη γνωμη. αλλα γενικοτερα πιστευω πιο πολυ στους ψυχιατρους.

----------


## susperia

Κοιτα μπορει να επεσες και σε περιπτωση! Μπορει καποιος αλλος ψυχολογος οντως να εντοπιζε καποια αιτιολογια. Παντως αμα δεις και περναει μην το λιβανιζεις και πολυ με τους γιατρους, γιατι εχουν την ταση να βρισκουν και προβληματα που δεν εχεις, κι αυτο ισχυει για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους γιατρους.

----------


## nightwisher

kalispera se olous...pedia sympasxo mazi sas exontas k go to idio provlhma..ego exo ligo apolaaa...ksekinhse me mia krish paniku prin kana dhmino k meta arxizan oi kathimerines zalades, den paro sostes anapnoes kapies fores(kyrios vrady)logo agxus ola ayta...kk vevea muskase k sto telos h apopragmatosh pu shmera thn ematha edo apto forum..i opoia arxise tora teleytea...eine se oria pu palevete pistebo alla k pali den eyxaristieme th zoh mu...ola fenonte vareta an k prospatho na mh paratao tpt,,thelo na mmu peite an kserete an to gymnasthrio voithaei k kapious troopous allus pu na mh sxetizonte me psyxologus,xapakia k istories...eime 22 xronon.,..epishs tha ithela osoi exume to idio provlhma na kanume mia synanthsh na milisume giati mono emeis po u toxume katalavenume ti pername vasika...filia k kuragio se olus...

----------


## Phil_85

Αγγελικη γεια σου μη φοβασαι καθολου εχω περασει κ εγώ αυτη τη φαση θυμαμαι βραδια που ξαπλωνα απο πιτσιρικι στο κρεβατι κ σκεφτομουν ποιος ειμαι κ φρικαρα, ενοιωθα το σωμα μου σαν κατι ξενο. Ξερεις ποια ειναι η λυση? Δε θα φοβασαι μην τρελαθεις. Παρτο στην πλακα πες ας τρελαθω... μη σε παιρνει απο κατω... η αποπροσωποιηση μπορει συμφωνα με καποιες θρησκειες να συμβει στον καθενα μετα απο διαλογισμο κ συγκεντρωση....μην αγχώνεσαι αν ησουν τρελη δε θα εγραφες τοσο συγκροτημενα αρθρα. φιλακια.

----------


## pennyva

αγγελικη, οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι που συμπαραστεκονται και οι ομοιοπαθεις που μας καταλαβαινουν σιγουρα ειναι μια πολυτιμη πηγη στηριξης. επισης, τα χαπια που θα μας γραψει ο ψυχιατρος σε πολλες περιπτωσεις ειναι αναγκαια για να μας βοηθησουν να νιωσουμε καλυτερα. 

ομως ο εαυτος μας που οπως λες ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος, χρειαζεται ενδυναμωση, εκπαιδευση και μεγαλυτερη αυτογνωσια. σε αυτο μπορει να σε βοηθησει ενας ψυχολογος. φυσικα ειναι ολα στο μυαλο μας, αλλα στο μυαλο μας υπαρχουν σκεψεις, συναισθηματα, επιθυμιες, εμπειριες που μπορουμε να αναλυσουμε και να κατανοησουμε με τη βοηθεια ενος επαγγελματια. 

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο βεβαια να εχει περασει κατι ακριβως ιδιο και ο ψυχολογος για να μπορεσει να μας βοηθησει, ο καρδιολογος που θα μας γραψει αγωγη για ενα καρδιακο νοσημα πρεπει να ειναι και ο ιδιος πασχων? ειναι ομως σιγουρα σημαντικο να εχει εμπειρια σε αναλογες περιπτωσεις. αν νιωσουμε οτι δεν μας καταλαβαινει, μπορουμε καταρχην να μην απογοητευτουμε και να ψαξουμε για εναν αλλο ψυχολογο και επισης να αναρωτηθουμε μηπως εχουμε την προκαταληψη οτι ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα μας καταλαβει.

----------


## margo44

Aγγελικη μου 31 ειμαι αλλα μικροδειχνω ;)

Mην σκεφτεσαι απαισιοδοξα ολα θα πανε καλα αν δεν σταματησεις εσυ την ζωη σου. Mην παραιτεισαι ξερω τι τρελο πακετο ειναι. Σε εμενα ολα ξεκινησαν απο μια επεμβαση (αφαιρεση θυροειδη) που τρομαξα πολυ πριν την ναρκωση και εβλεπα τρελα ονειρα στη διαρκεια της επεμβασης.
Παλιοτερα οταν ημουν 23 ειχα πρωτη φορα κρισεις πανικου μονο χωρις αποπροσωποιηση και χωρις αγοραφοβιες. Kρατησε 2 χρονια περιπου μετα εφυγε μετα απο δικη μου μεγαλη προσπαθεια (με το ζορι δεν το σκεφτομουν! ενα φοβερο τρικ ειναι οταν σας πιανει να μετρατε αναποδα απο μεγαλους αριθμους που δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο και ξεχνιεστε! Πιανει πολυ) 
Δεν θα παραιτηθουμε ποτε και θα διαπιστωσεις οπως βγηκες με την φιλη σου και περασες καλα (ξεχαστηκες ετσι?) ετσι θα συνεχισεις και ολο θα ξεμακραινει το προβλημα και ολο θα ερχεσαι πιο κοντα στον πρωτυτερο σου εαυτο.

----------


## αγγελικήη

πρωτα απο ολα να σας ευχαριστησω που δειχνετε τοσο ενδιαφερον. οταν ανοιξα αυτο το forum δεν πιστευα οτι θα ξερει κανεις για την αποπραγματωση αλλα τελικα ειναι πολυ συχνο φαινομενο. 
συμφωνω με τον nightwisher οποτε θελετε να συναντηθουμε να τα πουμε απο κοντα. θα ειναι σαν ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια

----------


## αγγελικήη

margo εισαι μεσα? θες να τα πουμε λιγο? δε νιωθω πολυ καλα

----------


## Bonnie1

Αγγελικη, δεν σου συνιστω την στηριξη απο ψυχολογο αν εσυ δεν το θελεις. Απλα θα σου πω οτο οι ψυχολογοι, οπως ολοι οι επαγγελματιες, μπορει να ειναι καλοι στη δουλεια τους η κακοι. Επισης ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να εισαι \'συμβατος\' με τον/την ψυχολογο σου, δηλαδη, να ταιριαζετε η να νιωθεις εσυ οτι ταιριαζετε και οτι μπορεις να μιλησεις σε αυτο τον ανθρωπο. Ενας/μια ψυχολογος δεν χρειαζεται να εχει περασει κατι για να σε καταλαβει. Βεβαια να το εχει περασει, σε καταλαβαινει πολυ πιο ευκολα. Εχει σπουδασει ομως μια επιστημη που σε μαθαινει πως βιολογικοι, ψυχολογικοι και κοινωνικοι παραγοντες καθοριζουν την συμπεριφορα σου και την ψυχοσυνθεση σου. Νομιζω οτι μπορεις να βοηθηθεις πολυ απο ενα καλο ψυχολογο αν το θελεις, χτιζοντας σιγα σιγα μαζι του μια σχεση εμπιστοσυνης θα μαθεις εσυ να αναλυεις τον ααυτο σου, τις φοβιες σου και τα συναισθηματα σου. Συνταγη δεν θα σου δωσει αλλα θα σου δειξει πως μπορεις να γινεις ενας πολυ καλος συμβουλος για τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Bonnie1

Υ.Γ. Οι ψυχιατρι ειναι για ανθρωπους που το προβλημα τους εγγυται σε βιολογικους παραγοντες και η λυση αυτου σε φαρμακα. Γιατι εσαι σιγουρη οτι εισαι ενας απο αυτους? Ο ψυχιατρος και ο ψυχολογος ειναι δυο πολυ διαφορετικες εννοιες και πολυ παρεξηγημενες στην Ελλαδα. Μην μαθαινεις τον οργανσμο σου σε χημικες ουσιες αν δεν εχεις πρωτα εξαντλησει ολους τους αλλους τροπους αντιμετωπισης. Προσεχε.

----------


## susperia

Να σου πω ρε συ bonnie1, αν μπορεις να μου απαντησεις. Για να μην κρυβομαστε και πισω απο το δαχτυλο, το θεμα ταμπου για καποιον που σκεφτεται να παει στον ψυχολογο ειναι και οτι σκεφτεται αν οντως χρειαζεται εναν αλλον ανθρωπο για να βρει τα δικα του προβληματα. Πχ μπορει καποιος να σκεφτεται:
&lt;&lt;Γιατι να παω στον ψυχολογο, για να μου πει οτι τα δυο τελευταια χρονια εχω πχ αγχος για τη δουλεια μου και γι αυτο συμβαινουν ολα αυτα? Ε, αυτο δεν το ξερω και μονος μου, χρειαζομαι ψυχολογο να μου το πει?&gt;&gt;.

Καταλαβαινεις πως το θετω το ζητημα, δηλαδη ο καθε ανθρωπος σκεφτεται γιατι να χρειαζεται καποιον αλλον για να του πει τι προβληματα εχει ο ιδιος, απο τη στιγμη που ο ιδιος νιωθει οτι ξερει καλυτερα. Επομενως μπορεις να μου πεις σε τι ακριβως βοηθαει ο ψυχολογος και τι κανει που δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε εμεις? Γιατι πολυ πιθανον να σκεφτονται πολλοι ετσι, αλλα στην ουσια να κανουν λαθος γιατι δεν ξερουν τον ακριβη ρολο του ψυχολογου.

Θα μπορουσες να με διαφωτισεις λιγο πανω σε αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## Bonnie1

susperia , καταρχην να σου πω οτι εχω σπουδασει ψυχολογια οποτε η γνωμη μου ειναι υποκειμενικη αλλα παλι νομιζω ολες οι γνωμες υποκειμενικες ειναι. Θα σου πω λιγο τη δικη μου εμπειρια για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω. Ειαμι 33 ετων και οταν ημουν 17 μου ετυχαν πολλα ασχημα μαζι. Δεν ειναι της παρουσης, ας τα αφησουμε. Εκανα μια σχεση 10 χρονια που απλα ηταν ο καθρεφτης του τι μου συνεβαινε. Δηλαδη, εκανα μια σχεση που παραλιγο να με κατεστρεφε για παντα συναισθηματικα, αν δεν εφτανα να τρελλαθω και να βγω στους δρομους να αρχισω να πυροβολω οποιον βρω μποροστα μου. Πολυ χαλια, πολυ χαλια. Ειχα τους φιλους μου, καποιους πολυ κοντινους φιλους, και η συζητηση μαζι τους παντα με βηθουσε. Ομως, οταν ο καθενας πηγαινε σπιτι του, εγω ημουν παλι μονη μου και δεν μπορουσα να κανω αυτα που μου ελεγαν για να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου, ηταν απλα αδυνατο γιατι συζητουσαμε για τα γεγονοτα και το τι ενιωθα αλλα δεν ειχαμε καταλαβει το \'απο κατω\' της ολης καταστασης. Δηλαδη το τι με ειχε οδηγησει να νιωθω και να σκεφτομαι και να πραττω οπως ενιωθα, σκεφτομουν και επραττα. Συζητησεις με τις ωρες, με τις μερες, τι να σου πω τωρα....
Μια μερα, δεν πηγαινε αλλο, αποφασισα να παω σε ενα ψυχολογο, πολυ νεο επαγγελματια, χωρις εμπειρια αλλα τον ειχα γνωρισει και μου πηγαινε σαν ανθρωπος. Στη πρωτη συνεδρια, δεν μπορεσαμε να μιλησουμε. Με το που με ρωτησε γιατι πηγα εκει, το μονο που μπορεσα ν του πω ειναι οτι ηθελα να ειμαι παλι χαρουμεν οπως ημουν πριν τα 17 μου. Μετα αρχισα να κλαιω, ν απροσπαθω να το πνιξω γιατι ντρεπομουν και να γινεται χειροτερα, οποτε εκλαιγα με αναφιλητα. Τιποτα δνε μου ειπε, μου ειπε αστο να βγει και καηοταν απλα εκει. 3 χρονια καναμε συνεδριες. Στην πορεια, εκανα ολες τις σκεψεις που αναφερεις, ακριβως τις ιδιες αλλα κατι με εσπρωχνε να παω, μαλλον το ενστικτο αυτοσυντηρησης. Του θυμωνα, του ελεγα ψεμματα, μετα επανερχομουν. Ποτε δεν μου ειπε, ξερεις πρεπει να κανεις αυτο. Με εφερε ομως σε ενα σημειο που αρχισα να εχω εγω σχεση με τον εαυτο μου, αληθινη σχεση, και αρχισα να καταλαβαινω γιατι μου συνεβαιναν ολα αυτα που μου συνεβαιναν. Δηλαδη, με εβγαλε εξω απο τον εαυτο μου και εγινα παρατηρητης και εκεινος εγινε ο καθρεφτης του εαυτου μου, μεχρι που εγινα ικανη να ειμαι εγω ο καθρεφτης του εαυτου μου. Μετρα απο αυτο, η ζωη μου αλλαξε τελειως. Εφυγα απο την Ελλαδα στα 27 μου και ηρθα Αγγλια να σπουδασω ψυχολογια, οπως και εκανα, κανω το μαστερ μου τωρα. Ξερεις ποσες φορες διαβζα και ελεγα, ωπα να \'μαι, σε αυτην εδω τη σελιδα...ξερεις ποσο κωμικοτραγικο ηταν αυτο? Αλλα το εβελπα, ηταν εκει μπροστα μου. Στη πανεπιστημιο, δεν μας ειπαν ποτε συνταγες για την ψυχη κανενος. Μας εμαθαν ομως πως να βλεπουμε πισω απο το προφανες. 
Και βεβαια οι φιλοι μου μπορουσαν να με καταλαβουν, και βεβαια μοιραζομασταν αλλα κανεις ανθρωπος δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει αν δεν θελεις εσυ να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου. Και ο ψυχολογος σε μαθαινει αυτο ακριβως. Το να ξερεις οτι εχεις προβληματα δεν σε βοηθαει ιδιαιτερα, αν δεν μπορεις να τα αντιμετωπισεις, και η ψυχολογια σε μαθαινει οτι ολα, μα ολα, εκτος των περιπτωσεων που εχουν ιατρικο προβλημα, αντιμετωπιζονται γιατι εχουν μια αιτια. Οταν η αιτια σου γινεται φανερη μεσα απο ια διαδικασια, μετα πορευεσαι μονος σου. Ελπιζω να σε καλυψε η απαντηση. Εμενα παντως μου αλλαξε τη ζωη.

----------


## Sofia

Εχοντας κ η ιδια προβλημα και δυσκολια να εξωτερικευω τα συναισθήματα μου αρνητικά αλλα και θετικά, μου ηταν αδιανόητο να πάω σε ψυχολογο. Συν το γεγονος οτι παντα θεωρουσα οτι ειμαι πολυ σταθερη κ ξέρω τί μου γινεται.

Οταν πήγα ήταν γιατι ολα αυτα που ειχα σιγουρα μεσα κ εξω μου ενιωθα να ανατρέπονται κ εγω να χανω τη μπαλα. Δεν πηγα γιατι περιμενα να μου πει καποιος τί έχω,αλλα για να μ ακουσει καποιος. Να μ ακουσει. Χωρις να εχει ετοιμη μια απαντηση, αλλα εχοντας ανοιχτους διαυλους επικοινωνιας. Κ να με αισθανθει. Την απογνωση, τη λύπη μου. Καλλιστα θα μπορουσε να το κανει μια φίλη μου. Κ το εκαναν,αλλα κατι ελειπε. Ισως η αποσταση, η καθαρή ματια, ισως να εμπλεκοταν κ το συναισθημα της φιλικης σχεσης κ να εμποδιζε την καθαρη ματια που αναζητουσα. Κ το κουβάρι παρεμενε.

Δεν ειναι έτσι απλο τελικα: ο ψυχολογος σου λεει τί προβληματα εχεις κ απο που έρχεται κ τελος. Ειναι ο τροπος που δουλευεις στο να δεις τί εχεις. Κ το βρισκεις εσυ εν τελει. Πώς φτάνεις εσυ να δεις τα προβληματα κ οχι πως στα μεταφερουν. Ειναι εντελως αλλο να νιωσεις το προβλημα κ εντελως αλλο να σου πουν εχεις αυτο. Μπορει οτι σου μεταφερεται να μη σε αγγιζει. Οταν νιωθεις κατι ομως κ σου μεταφέρεται, τοτε ερχεται ενα κομματι να συμπληρώσει ενα αλλο.

Κ μονο που μπαινεις στη διαδικασια να μιλησεις, να ψαχτεις εντατικά, να μπεις σε ενα τετοιο ταξιδι επιπονο εισαι εσυ αυτος που τα εντοπιζεις ολα (ή καποια προβληματα) κ αποφασιζεις αν θα τα δεις καταματα ή θα συνεχισεις κλεινοντας τα ματια...

Τελος ναι, ο καθενας μας ξερει καλυτερα τί νιωθει, ομως υπάρχει το πάντα? Εννοω,οτι υπαρχουν περιοδοι που μπορει να μην ξερεις τί σου γινεται,να μην αναγνωριζεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο, να μην μπορεις καν να εντοπισεις το προβλημα.

----------


## αγγελικήη

Bonnie1 ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.οταν λες βιολογικους παραγοντες τι εννοεις ακριβως?
για να μου εδωσε ο γιατρος τα χαπια λογικα δεν εκρινε οτι τα χρειαζομαι? και κατι αλλο θελω να σε ρωτησω μιας και εισαι ειδικη στη ψυχολογια. η αποπραγματωση ξεπερνιεται τελικα?
ειναι καλυτερα να συνεχιζω τις δραστηριοτητες μου οσο δυσκολο και αν μου ειναι η καλυτερα να ξεκουραστω για καποιες μερες σπιτι?
τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μπορουν να βελτιωσουν το συναισθημα αυτο η δεν εχουν σχεση?
αυτα προς το παρον....

----------


## margo44

Aγγελικη σε εχω κανει προσθηκη στο messenger ειμαι μεσα τωρα αν θελεις μπες

----------


## susperia

Ευχαριστω bonnie και sofia για τις απαντησεις σας! Εννοειται bonnie οτι ολες οι γνωμες ειναι υποκειμενικες, αν και καποτε πιστευα οτι οι δικες μου ειναι αντικειμενικες! :)

Λοιπον θα σου πω τη γνωμη μου σχετικα με τα προβληματα και τις λυσεις, καθως και με την αυτογνωσια. Καταρχην πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν τα προβληματα που παραδεχομαστε, καθως κι αυτα που δεν παραδεχομαστε ή δε θελουμε να τα παραδεχτουμε. Βασικα επειδη το ειχα αναλυσει αυτο σε προηγουμενο post μου, θα το κανω copy-paste κι εδω να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας:

&lt;&lt;......πρεπει να λυσουμε τα προβληματα μας. Για να τα λυσουμε πρεπει να τα εντοπισουμε και να τα αντιμετωπισουμε. Εχω παρατηρησει στον εαυτο μου πρωτα απο ολα και μετα στους αλλους οτι οταν εχω ενα απλο προβλημα και η λυση ειναι απλη, τοτε την εφαρμοζω. Οταν ομως το προβλημα ειναι μεγαλο και πολυδιαστατο τοτε εννοειται οτι η λυση ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολη. Οταν λοιπον η λυση εχει αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα και περναει μεσα απο μια διαδικασια πονου και κουρασης ψυχοσωματικη, τοτε εφαρμοζουμε τον ευκολο δρομο και το καλυπτουμε ετσι ωστε να το αποδεχομαστε το προβλημα ως φυσιολογικο να υπαρχει, αρα στην ουσια δεν αποτελει πια προβλημα αλλα ειναι φυσιολογικο κομματι της ζωης μας. Αυτο οδηγει οπως παρατηρησα σε ενα γενικο αγχος για ολα τα πραματα και την αισθηση οτι δεν ξερουμε απο που προερχεται το αγχος, ή ακομα οτι δεν ξερουμε ποιο απο ολα μας το πρωτοπροκαλει.

Να δωσω ενα παραδειγμα. Οταν πηγαινα σχολειο ειχα υπερβολικο αγχος για ολα, ειδικα στο γυμνασιο, αλλα και στο λυκειο. Λοιπον δεν ηξερα ακριβως τι ειναι αυτο που το προκαλουσε, ηταν τα μαθηματα, ηταν οι συμμαθητες μου, ηταν οτι δεν μου αρεσε το σχολειο? Η αληθεια ειναι οτι λιγο πολυ ολα προκαλουσαν λιγο αγχος, αλλα τελικα το πιο πολυ και η κυρια πηγη του ηταν η γνωμη των αλλων για μενα. Για να ειμαι κουλ, επρεπε υποτιθεται να τρωω πολλες αποβολες, να γραφω παντα μοναδα στα διαγωνισματα, να ειμαι επιθετικος και να ανηκω σε καμια συμμορια. Αυτο ηταν το προτυπο του κουλ τυπα. Δυστυχως οσο βρισκομουν στο λουκι με τα ιδια και τα ιδια ατομα το αγχος για το πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι δεν εφευγε, καθως και το αγχος για ολα τα πραματα. Το προβλημα αρχισε να λυνεται οταν αρχισα να ανακαλυπτω τι πραγματικα ηθελα εγω, πως ηθελα να ντυνομαι, τι μουσικη να ακουω, αν ηθελα να ειμαι καλος μαθητης κτλ., κι οχι πως ηθελαν οι αλλοι να ειμαι. Απο τη στιγμη λοιπον που ανακαλυψα εστω και μερικως το τι θελω και αρχισα να το εφαρμοζω σταδιακα ενιωθα καλυτερα, μου εφευγε το αγχος και σιγουρα η αυτοπεποιθηση μου ηταν καλυτερη. Βεβαια το αγχος εξαφανιστηκε τελειως οταν τελειωσα το σχολειο και μοιραια δεν εβλεπα τα ιδια και τα ιδια ατομα. Το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι οσο ειχα αγχος ΔΕΝ ηθελα να παραδεχτω την πηγη προελευσης του γιατι ηταν τοσο δυσκολο και για να την σταματησω επρεπε να ερθω σε συγκρουση με πολλα και πρωτα απο ολα το εαυτο μου. Ετσι ουσιαστικα καλυπτα το αγχος με το να αποδεχομαι την κατασταση γυρω μου σαν κατι το φυσιολογικοτατο και προσπαθοντας να γινω μερος της. Δηλαδη το καλυπτα με το να προσπαθω κι ας μην το ηθελα να γινω οπως με ηθελαν οι αλλοι για να θεωρουμαι ο μαγκας του σχολειου, κι ας μην γινομουν ποτε.

Προσεξτε λοιπον ενα κυριο προβλημα και δυο διαφορετικες αντιμετωπισεις. Το προβλημα και οι αγχωδεις συνεπειες του ειναι ενα, το πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι.
Εαν εφαρμοσεις την αντιμετωπιση του στυλ ειναι φυσιολογικο να με απασχολει συνεχεια πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι (αρα δεχεσαι σαν σωστο και λογικο το προβλημα), τοτε οι συνεπειες ειναι να κανεις συνεχεια οτι θελουν οι αλλοι για να εισαι αρεστος. Αυτο θα μετριασει μεν το αγχος σου γιατι θα ξερεις οτι οι αλλοι σε αποδεχονται και δεν σε κριτικαρουν τοσο πολυ, ομως μοιραια μπαινεις σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο να μην εισαι ο εαυτος σου και να εισαι οπως θελουν οι αλλοι να εισαι. Αρα το αγχος ουσιαστικα παραμενει αλλα σε λανθανουσα κατασταση, γιατι νομιζεις οτι λυθηκε το προβλημα αφου εισαι μεν αρεστος, αλλα εχεις το αγχος να διατηρησεις μια αρρωστημενη κατασταση του να μην εισαι ο εαυτος σου, αρα θα εχεις και παλι αγχος αφου δεν θα σαι ο εαυτος σου και μαλιστα δεν θα ξερεις απο που προερχεται αφου δε βρισκεις κατι λαθος στην αρχικη σου παραδοχη οτι πρεπει να ειμαι οπως με θελουν οι αλλοι, ή ισως και να το ξερεις αλλα να φοβασαι να το σκεφτεις. Και γιατι να φοβασαι να το σκεφτεις? Μα γιατι κανοντας το θα πρεπει να παραδεχτεις οτι κανεις λαθος στη σκεψη σου, και το να ξερεις οτι σε κατι κανεις λαθος θα πρεπει και να το διορθωσεις. Και για να το διορθωσεις θα πρεπει να βρεις μεγαλή δυναμη να ερθεις σε συγκρουση με τους αλλους, αρα θα πρεπει να περασεις απο μυρια κυματα και να καταναλωσεις πολυ ενεργεια για να το διορθωσεις. Ισως τωρα που το σκεφτομαι για αυτο πολλες φορες δεν παραδεχομαστε τα προβληματα μας, γιατι ο εγκεφαλος προσπαθει να λυσει ενα προβλημα με την μικροτερη καταναλωση ενεργειας. Οπως γινεται φανερο, η παθητικοτητα και η αποδοχη στην παραπανω κατασταση απαιτει λιγοτερη ενεργεια απο την ενεργεια που χρειαζεται στην εντοπιση και αντιμετωπιση του πραγματικου προβληματος.
Εαν ομως εφαρμοσεις τη δευτερη αντιμετωπιση, δηλαδη να πεις οτι δεν δεχομαι οτι ειναι σωστο να ειμαι οπως θελουν οι αλλοι να ειμαι, τοτε αυτοματως λυνεται το προβλημα γιατι εισαι οπως θελεις εσυ να εισαι και δεν εχεις κανενα αγχος. Βεβαια αυτο ειναι πιο δυσκολο σαν αντιμετωπιση γιατι οπως ειπα και πριν για να το κανεις αυτο προυποθετει να ερθεις σε κοντρα με τους γυρω σου, καθως προυποθετει και αυστηρη και ωμη αυτοκριτικη του εαυτου σου.
Αρα σαν τελικο συμπερασμα στο ιδιο προβλημα ειναι οτι η πρωτη αντιμετωπιση φερνει φαινομενικη και μονο λυση στο προβλημα και παραμενει λιγοτερο (φαινομενικα) αγχος το οποιο ειναι ομως ισοβιο. Η δευτερη αντιμετωπιση, σου φερνει πολυ αγχος (εξαιτιας της ενεργειας που καταναλωνεις στη λυση του προβληματος) το οποιο ομως ειναι προσωρινο και καταληγει να φυγει τελειως.

Ολα αυτα τα ειπα γιατι πρωτα αν δεν εφαρμοσουμε την πραγματικη και ενδεχομενως πολυ δυσκολη λυση στα προβληματα μας δεν θα φυγει ποτε το αγχος, καθως και θα φοβομαστε οποιαδηποτε μελλοντικη κατασταση εξαιτιας του γενικευμενου αγχους που θα μας εχει καταβαλει.&gt;&gt;



Αυτη ειναι πανω κατω η θεωρια που ειχα αναπτυξει με βαση τον εαυτο μου και παρατηρωντας και τους αλλους. Τωρα εγω εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα πιο πανω, αλλα με επαγωγη μπορει να γενικευτει και για ολα σχεδον τα πραγματα. Για παραδειγμα ανακαλυψα τα 2 τελευταια χρονια οτι ειχα προβλημα με πολλους φιλους μου σε σχεση με τη συμπεριφορα τους σε καποια πραματα (σε σχεση με μενα) το οποιο επισης καλυπτα για καιρο, γιατι δεν ηθελα να παραδεχτω οτι οι φιλοι μου μπορει σε κατι να μου φερονται σκαρτα. Κι αυτο γινοταν οπως ανακαλυψα γιατι στην τελικη ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ να ερθω σε συγκρουση με τους αλλους, γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ηξερα που θα κατεληγε. Μηπως αν τσακωνομουν τους εχανα? Και αν τους εχανα τι θα εκανα χωρις φιλους? Μηπως επαιζα μπουνιες μαζι τους? Κι αν τις ετρωγα? Αρα προκειμενου να μην μπω σε μια αμφιβολη κι επιπονη διαδικασια το καλυπτα με το να ερμηνευω οπως με βολευε καποιες καταστασεις, πχ &lt;&lt;ο ταδε φιλος αυτο το ειπε για πλακα, κι οχι απο κακια&gt;&gt;, γιατι ομως δε νιωθω καλα? γιατι προφανως το ειπε απο κακια και εγω δεν το παραδεχομαι απο ενδομυχο φοβο οτι αν το παραδεχτω δεν το αντιμετωπιζω, κι αν δεν το αντιμετωπιζω ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ, κι αν φοβαμαι ειμαι ΔΕΙΛΟΣ. Απο τη στιγμη που το καταλαβα και παραδεχτηκα το πραγματικο προβλημα (φοβος), μετα απο μια σειρα πολυ ωραιων τσακωμων και καυγαδων για αρκετο καιρο, λυθηκε κι αυτο το προβλημα.

Γραφω με κεφαλαια το φοβο και τη δειλια γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι λεξεις κλειδια για καθε ανθρωπο, οπως και η λεξη αδυναμια, για το οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζει τα προβληματα του. Επομενως, τις κρυβει και τις παρερμηνευει τις δυσκολες καταστασεις, ακριβως για να μην βγουν στην επιφανεια αυτες οι λεξεις κλειδια.

Αρα αμα ξερουν γενικως τα πραγματικα προβληματα οι ανθρωποι και ξερουν και τη λυση με μια απλη αυτοκριτικη, τι μπορει να βρει ο ψυχολογος?
Θα το εκτιμουσα bonnie αν θα μπορουσες να μου πεις ενα παραδειγμα στο οποιο καποιος που νομιζει οτι ξερει πιο ειναι το προβλημα, και με αυτοκριτικη δεν βρισκει πραγματικα καποιο αλλο, τελικα πηγαινοντας στον ψυχολογο ανακαλυπτει οτι ειναι αλλο που ουτε καν το χε φανταστει.
Νομιζω οτι ενα τετοιο παραδειγμα θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο...

----------


## Bonnie1

θα αρχισω απο την τελευται σου ερωτηση Αγγελικη. Και βεβαια ξεπερνιεται. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι για τους οποιυς ειναι ενα χρονιο προβλημα και αλλοι οι οποιοι(οι περισσοτεροι) το περνανε σε φασεις. Η αποπροσωποποιηση και η αποπραγματωση εχουν συνδεθει με το στρες, το αγχος, την χρονια χρηση μαριχουανας και αρκετους αλλους παραγοντες. Ο εγκεφαλος μας για να προστατευθει απο πολλα αρνητικα ερεθισματα, απομακρυνεται απο τα παντα, σχεδον σαν ενα ναρκωτικο, με αποτελεσμα να νιωθει κανεις σαν να ειναι σε κατασταση υπνωσης. 

Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να προσπαθησεις να χαλαρωσεις αυτο το καιρο, να ηρεμησεις και να μην εμπλεκεσαι σε καταστασεις που σε αγχωνουν. Πηγαινε μια εκδρομη αν μπορεις για καποιες μερες. 
Ο ψυχιατρος σου εδωσε πιθανοτατα χαπια που ξερει οτι μπλοκαρουν τους νευροδιαβιβαστες που σχετιζονται με την Θλιψη και το αγχος. Δεν ξερω ομως τι αλλους νευροδιαβιναστες μπορουν να πειραξουν αυτα τα χαπια. Δηλαδη, τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα εχουν side effects και ειμαστε ακομα στην ερευνα κατα ποσο ειναι θεραπευτικα. Αν ο ψυχιατρος σου ηταν στο εξωτερικο, δεν θα τον φοβομουν γιατι ξερω τι ελεγχος πεφτει και ποσα χρονια τους βαζουν να σπυδασουν πριν παρουν το πτυχιο τους. Στην Ελλαδα ομως τους φοβαμαι γιατι δινουν χαπια με το παραμικρο, ενω οι ερευνες αλλα λενε. Μπορει να σου εδωσε χαπια να σε ηρεμουν αλλα επισης μπορεις να εθισεις τον οργανισμο σου σε αυτα, το οποιο θα ηταν ο,τι χειροτερο θα μπορουσες να κανεις. Για αυτο προσεχε. 
Οταν ειπα βιολογικους παραγοντες, εννοω οτι καποια ψυχολογικα προβληματα δεν εχουν ψυχοκοινωνικες αιτιες αλλα κατι παει λαθος με την βιολογια του οργανισμου, το οποιο εκδηλωνεται και ψυχολογικα. 
Κλεινοντας να σου πω, αν ησουν η αδερφη μου δεν θα σου εδινα αντικαταθλιπτικα, τουλαχιστον προς το παρον.

----------


## Bonnie1

susperia, η ανλαυση σου ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικη και μπραβο σου, θα ησουν ενα πολυ καλο παραδειγμα για ενα διασημο ψυχολογο, τον Kelly, που η θεωρια του στηριζεται στο οτι οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε οι καλυτεροι ψυχολογοι για τον εαυτο μας αρκει να το καταλαβουμε. Στο να το καταλαβουμε, μπαινει ο ψυχολογος. 
Ενα καλο παραδειγμα για την ερωτηση σου, ειμαι εγω¨) Ειχα στρεψει ολο το θυμο που ενιωθα για το τι συνεβη στη ζωη μου στον εαυτο μου μονο που δεν το ειχα παρει γραμμη. Χρονια αναλυσης και αυστηρης αυτοκριτικης και νομιζα οτι η αιτια ηταν οτι εγω δεν εκανα κατι σωστα και αν μαθαινα να το κανω σωστα ολα θα αλλαζαν...μπα....Ημουν απλα παρα πολυ θυμωμενη και επειδη δεν το εκδηλωσα ουδεποτε γιατι απλα δεν το αντιλαμβανομουν, επαιρνα ολο το βαρος εγω και με τιμωρουσα. Αν μου το ελεγες αυτο πριν 8 χρονια θα σε ειρωνευομουν τρομερα και με τιποτα δεν θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου. Σημερα ξερω οτι ειναι ετσι. Οπως επισης ξερω οτι η ταση μου να υπερασπιζομαι το αδικο οπου το συναντω και η ταση μου να μην αποδεχομαι τους κοινωνικους συμβιβασμους εχει να κανει με την σχεση μου με το προτυπο εξουσιας, το οποιο ηταν ο πατερας μου, με τον οποιο παρεπιπτοντως, εχω να μιλησω 15 χρονια. Δεν ξερψ αν με καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω η αν το εξηγησα σωστα. Δεν ημουν και ετοιμη να το πω αυτο...¨)

----------


## susperia

Παρεπιπτοντως bonnie, εγω κοντεψα να παιξω μπουνιες με τον πατερα μου αρκετα προσφατα...

Ναι αλλα τι παει να πει, επειδη εγω εκανα μια αναλυση παραπανω, σημαινει οτι ειμαι και σωστος? Καταρχην, η παραπανω προσεγγιση πιστευεις οτι ερμηνευει επαγωγικα τα προβληματα και την αδυναμια εντοπισμου τους και της επιλυσης? ή πιστευεις οτι ειναι ελλειπες? Εσυ σαν ψυχολογος πως το βλεπεις? Εγω σωστο το βλεπω, αλλα δεν εχει σημασια πως το βλεπω εγω, γιατι καθε ανθρωπος πιστευει οτι ειναι σωστα αυτα που λεει. 
Δεν θελω να μου χαιδευεις τα αυτια! Θελω να μου πεις ξαστερα τη γνωμη σου, πχ &lt;&lt;εισαι μια ψωναρα susperia και επειδη εκανες μια λογικοφανη προσεγγιση και εισαι και μπλαμπλας νομιζεις οτι εγινες ο ψυχολογος του εαυτου σου&gt;&gt; αμα δε συμφωνεις. :)

Οπως ειπα νομιζω οτι ξερω πια ειναι τα προβληματα, αλλα ενα χαρακτηριστικο ολων των ανθρωπων ειναι η ισχυρογνομωσυνη οτι τα ξερουν ολα, που οδηγει στο να γινεις ξερολας και τελικα ξεροκεφαλος! Πως μπορει να τα διαχωρισει κανεις αυτα?

Αυτο ομως που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι αμα δεχτουμε οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να ειναι απολυτως σιγουρος αν οι σκεψεις του ειναι σωστες, γιατι οπως ειπα πολυ πιθανον να πασχει απο χρονια ξερολιαση (η χαρακτηριστικη παθηση του ξερολα), τοτε ολοι χρειαζονται ψυχολογο!

Τελικα, μηπως χρειαζομαι ψυχολογο?............

----------


## Bonnie1

Κοιτα, εγω επειδη ειμαι ψυχολογος, δεν πιστευω οτι δικαιουμαι επισης να σου πω αν ειναι σωστος ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι εσυ ψυχολογικα. Δεν υπαρχει για εμενα, αλλα ουτε και για την ψυχολογια αν σε ενδιαφερει, μια συμπεριφορα που να ειναι αντικειμενικα σωστη. Τι σημαινει σωστος τροπος σκεψης σε αυτα τα θεματα? 
Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι εισαι λιγο απολυτος στις εναλλακτικες που βλεπεις, δηλαδη δεν θα ελεγα τοσο ευκολα οσο λες εσυ αν φοβαμαι ειμαι δειλος γιατι ο φοβος ειναι ενα συναισθημα που πολλες φορες μας προστατευει απο κινδυνους και αυτο δεν συνεπαγεται δειλια.
Εγω, απο αυτα που αναφερεις στο κειμενο σου, καταλαβαινω εναν ανθρωπο που βρισκει τροπο να αντιμετωπιζει αυτα που τον απασχολουν, σκεφτομενος και τις πιθανες συνεπειες των πραξεων του και τους αλλους. Επισης βλεπω εναν ανθρωπο που δεν πνιγεται απο τα προβληματα του, οποτε θεωρω, οτι \'ψυχολογικα\' μπορει και στηριζει τον εαυτο του. Απο εκει και περα, αν ψαχνεις αλλα πραγματα, ειναι αλλο θεμα. 
Και βεβαια ψυχολογικα καλυτερο για σενα ειναι αυτο που πιστευεις εσυ οτι ειναι σωστο γιατι τοτε εισαι σε αρμονια με τον εαυτο σου και συνεπως ψυχολογικα καλα. Η επαγωγη ωστοσο δεν ειναι κατι που στην ψυχολογια μας βοηθαει γιατι απλα οι ανθρωποι λειτουργουν διαφορετικα.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Bonnie1_
> Κοιτα, εγω επειδη ειμαι ψυχολογος, δεν πιστευω οτι δικαιουμαι επισης να σου πω αν ειναι σωστος ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι εσυ ψυχολογικα. Δεν υπαρχει για εμενα, αλλα ουτε και για την ψυχολογια αν σε ενδιαφερει, μια συμπεριφορα που να ειναι αντικειμενικα σωστη. Τι σημαινει σωστος τροπος σκεψης σε αυτα τα θεματα? 
> Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι εισαι λιγο απολυτος στις εναλλακτικες που βλεπεις, δηλαδη δεν θα ελεγα τοσο ευκολα οσο λες εσυ αν φοβαμαι ειμαι δειλος γιατι ο φοβος ειναι ενα συναισθημα που πολλες φορες μας προστατευει απο κινδυνους και αυτο δεν συνεπαγεται δειλια.
> Εγω, απο αυτα που αναφερεις στο κειμενο σου, καταλαβαινω εναν ανθρωπο που βρισκει τροπο να αντιμετωπιζει αυτα που τον απασχολουν, σκεφτομενος και τις πιθανες συνεπειες των πραξεων του και τους αλλους. Επισης βλεπω εναν ανθρωπο που δεν πνιγεται απο τα προβληματα του, οποτε θεωρω, οτι \'ψυχολογικα\' μπορει και στηριζει τον εαυτο του. Απο εκει και περα, αν ψαχνεις αλλα πραγματα, ειναι αλλο θεμα. 
> Και βεβαια ψυχολογικα καλυτερο για σενα ειναι αυτο που πιστευεις εσυ οτι ειναι σωστο γιατι τοτε εισαι σε αρμονια με τον εαυτο σου και συνεπως ψυχολογικα καλα. Η επαγωγη ωστοσο δεν ειναι κατι που στην ψυχολογια μας βοηθαει γιατι απλα οι ανθρωποι λειτουργουν διαφορετικα.


Εγω πιστευω οτι η επαγωγη μεσα απο παραδειγματα καταστασεων που βγηκαν απο αδιεξοδο μεσα απο μια συγκεκριμενη αντιμετωπιση, συνυπολογιζοντας βεβαια και παραγοντες που ρυθμιζουν τις εκαστοτε συνθηκες του προβληματος και που ειναι διαφορετικοι σε καθε περιπτωση (κι αυτο κανει δυσκολη την ευρεση ενος γενικου νομου ή θεωριας), ειναι αρκετα χρησιμη και μπορει να γενικευτει αν τα προβληματα ειναι της ιδιας φυσεως. Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι υπαρχει ενας μονο τροπος αντιμετωπισης.
Ξερεις τι, ας πω κι ενα αλλο συμπερασμα που εχω βγαλει.
Οι ανθρωποι πιστευουν παντα οτι υπαρχει η καλη επιλογη και η κακη επιλογη.
Δεν εχεις παντα να επιλεξεις αναμεσα στο καλο και στο κακο, αλλα πολλες φορες αναμεσα στο κακο και στο χειροτερο, οπως βεβαια και στο καλο ή στο καλυτερο. Η αδυναμια αντιληψης αυτης της διαφορετικοτητας τους απογοητευει γιατι δεν θελουν να πιστευουν ποτε οτι δεν υπαρχει καλη επιλογη που οδηγει στην ολοτελη επιλυση ενος προβληματος.

Α! και στην αρχη που λες για τη φοβια και τη δειλια, δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μη φοβαται, δεν ειναι καθολου κακο να φοβασαι, γιατι οπως σωστα λες ο φοβος προστατευει πολλες φορες. Πιστευω απλα οτι οταν αυτος ο φοβος σε αποτρεπει να βιωσεις αλλα συναισθηματα πιο ωφελιμα και θετικα, τοτε ειναι κακος με αυτη την εννοια. Απο κει και περα λογω προκαταληψεων και εγωισμου πολλες φορες φοβαται να το παραδεχθει _γιατι συνδεει το φοβο με τη δειλια_, λανθασμενα ομως γιατι ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο που απλως πρεπει να καταλαβεις ποτε λειτουργει υπερ και ποτε κατα, κι αν ειναι κατα να τον διωξεις.

Βασικα μου χουν ερθει χιλια δυο πραματα ακομα που πρεπει να συνυπολογισει καποιος γι αυτο δεν μπορω να ισχυριστω ουτε εγω ο ιδιος οτι τα παραπανω που γραφω ειναι σωστα. Το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να πω οτι πιστευω οτι ισχυει σε γενικες γραμμες.

Βεβαια για το αν καποιος χρειαζεται ψυχολογο ή οχι αυτο που συμπεραινω ειναι οτι αναλογα με τις συνθηκες του προβληματος πραττει κι αναλογα. Και ο πιο συγκροτημενος ανθρωπος του κοσμου πιστευω οτι μπορει να βρεθει σε στιγμες τετοιας αδυναμιας, που να ειναι ο πιο ασυγκροτητος και να χρειαζεται ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ψυχολογο!
Οποτε δεν μπορουμε να πουμε ποτε για καποιον οτι αυτος ειναι ο πιο λογικος ανθρωπος κι ο πιο δυνατος που παντα μεχρι τωρα αντιμετωπιζε αποτελεσματικα τα προβληματα του, αρα δε θα χρειαστει ποτε του ψυχολογο!

----------


## margo44

Aγγελικη δεν μου απαντησες!! 
Eισαι καλα?? σου εχω στειλει u2u

----------


## GIORGOS296

μαργκο τι κανεις??

----------


## nightwisher

pedia pote tha epikoinonhsume???????????ante kalytera [email protected] opoios thelei as me kanei add na ta pume!

----------


## kyknos25

Υπαρχουν τελικα αρκετα ατομα με το ιδιο προβλημα.δεν ειμαι μονη...
αυτο δε με καθησυχαζει αλλα με παρηγορει βεβαια ο καθενας παλευει γαι τη σωτηρια της δικης του ψυχης κ προσωπικοτητας αλλα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ξερεις οτι καποιοι εκει εξω συμπασχουν μαζι σου κ ας μην εχεις συναντηθει ποτε μαζι τους..

----------


## Giorgos4

Eχω κι εγω το ιδιο φριχτο συναισθημα καμποσο καιρο τωρα, που σε συνδιασμο με τις ηδη υπαρχουσες κρισεις πανικου ειναι οτι χειροτερο! Νιωθω πως τιποτα δεν ειναι αληθινο, σχεδον δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισωτο ονειρο απο την πραγματικοτητα, και οπως προαναφερθηκε, μονο οταν κοιμαμαμι ηρεμω. Παιρνω αγωγη εδω και 5 μερες και ο γιατρος ειναι αιδιοδοξος. Αλλα φοβαμαι γιατι εχω σκεψεις που τροφοδοτουν αυτη την κατασταση και δεν λενε να με εγκαταλειψουν. Με το που ξυπναω το πρωι πανικοβαλλομαι και ειμαι σχεδον ολη τη μερα με ηρεμηστικα (xanax, τα οποια θα αλλαξω με lexotanil)

Οι λέξεις κλειδι νομιζω ειναι \"φοβαμαι μην..\" ή \"τι κι αν...\" τι κι αν τρελαθω, τι κι αν πεθανω... ολα τα υπαρξιακα μαζεμενα... ειμαι στη χειροτερη κατασταση μου... ακουσα απο ενα φιλο οτι η ψυχολογος του του ειχε πει πως στα 2 χρονια μεσο ορο ψυχοθεραπειας, ειναι πιθανο το πραβλημα σου να διογκωθει, μιας και βγαινουν πολλα στην επιφανεια, γινεται μια εκρηξη και σιγα σιγα καταλαγιαζει... εκλπιζω να ειναι κατι τετοιο γιατι κανω καπου τοσο καιρο ψυχοθεραπεια...

----------


## mina31

Γιωργο και εγω βιωνα απραγματοποιηση για 1,5 χρονο στην πιο ασχημη του μοργφη.Ημουν σιγουρη οτι τρελαινομουν και φοβομουν ακομα και να μιλησω μην ελεγα τρελλα πραγματα.Πολυ χαλια ημουν ...Δεν ηξερα τι ειναι αληθινο κα τι οχι αν η στιγμη που ζουσα ηταν αληθηνη.Περασα πολυ ασχημες μερες που ουτε θελω να θυμαμαι και μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια,χωρις φαρμακα.Ωσπου χαρη στον καθημερινο αγωνα που εκανα και μονο στη βοηθεια του εαυτου μου σιγα σιγα βρηκα τον παλιο μου εαυτο.Ειμαι καλα τωρα και συνεχιζω τη ζωη μου ποτε ομως δεν θα ξεχασω αυτα που περασα.Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερεις και εσυ να ελευθερωθεις απο ολο αυτο.Θ απερασει ειμαι σιγουρη αρκει να πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου και να μην καταθετεις τα οπλα.Θα δεις ποσο δυνατος θα εισαι μετα απο ολο αυτο

----------


## Johnc

Παιδια ξανα-ανοιγω το θεμα λιγο αργα(μετα απο 3-4 χρονακια χαχα).Θελω να μου πειτε ολοι εσεις που γραφατε για την αποπραγματοποιηση εαν την εχετε ακομη η γινατε καλα.ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 21 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 13-14.Εδω και ενα χρονο ειμαι ετσι 24/7 .οποιος θελει να μιλισουμε ας με κανει add στο skype η στο μσν johnnywxw-skypw
[email protected].ξερω παρα πολλα για το θεμα γιατι 6 χρονια ψαξιματος δεν ειναι και λιγα.εχω παει και σε ψυχιατρο και σε ψυχολογο.

----------


## betelgeuse

john ειχα αποπροσωποποιηση και αποπραγματοποιηση για πανω απο 1 χρονο συνεχομενα παραλληλα με καταθλιψη. 
Πρωτα αρχισα να συνερχομαι απο την καταθλιψη και μετα υποχωρησε και η αποπροσωποποιηση . 
Απο τοτε εχουν περασει πανω απο 2 χρονια αλλα ακομα ερχεται που και που , απλα πλεον δεν κραταει πολυ, μονο για λιγες ωρες. 
Η αληθεια πως πανω σε αυτο δεν εχω ψαχτει πολυ και ουτε ξερω πως περναει , ξερω μονο οτι σε εμενα εφυγε .
.
Αν θες να μιλησεις μπες εδω 

http://xat.com/Remedyandfriends

----------


## Nox

Η αποπραγμάτωση-αποπροσωποποίηση είναι το κλειδί για να κατανοήσει ο άνθρωπος την μεγαλύτερη αλήθεια. Μπορώ να το δηλώσω αυτό μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο σε πνευματικά μονοπάτια! 

Μάλιστα συνειδητά επιδιώκω αποπραγμάτωση-αποπροσωποποίηση και χαίρομαι που ανακάλυψα την αλήθεια. 

Μέσα σε αυτό το μήνυμα θα σας μιλήσω ταυτόχρονα ως Άνθρωπος και ως Θεός. Είμαι και τα δύο, όπως είστε και εσείς το ίδιο!! Ο δρόμος της αλήθειας μου δίνει συνεχώς την αληθινή φώτιση ώστε να γνωρίζω πράγματα και θέλω μερικά να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας διότι η γνώση ανήκει σε όλους. Όταν αφυπνίζομαι, όπως κάνω ξανά με αυτό το μήνυμα που πληκτρολογώ τώρα, συχνά συμβαίνουν συγχρονικότητες! 

(Σημείωση: Μιλάω σοβαρά και δεν τρολλάρω. Ας φανεί παράξενο το κείμενό μου σε μερικούς, εγώ γράφω αυτό που γνωρίζω και μιλάω ελεύθερα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι για άλλους θα αποτελέσει μια ενθύμηση της αληθινής τους ταυτότητας, θα θυμηθούν τις δυνατότητές τους)

Είναι πολύ απλή η αυτογνωσία. Για να ανακαλύψει κανείς τι είναι, πρέπει πρώτα να αφαιρέσει αυτά τα οποία δεν είναι…

Δεν είμαι οτιδήποτε έχω. Δεν είμαι το σάρκινο μου σώμα, διότι έχω το σώμα αυτό ΕΓΩ. Δεν είμαι το πνευματικό μου σώμα διότι και αυτό το έχω και το ελέγχω ΕΓΩ. Δεν είμαι τα χέρια μου, δεν είμαι τα πόδια μου. Αν μου κοπεί ένα χέρι θα πάψω να είμαι εγώ;;; Όχι βέβαια.

Δεν είμαι οτιδήποτε βιώνω. Δεν είμαι οι εμπειρίες μου, δεν είμαι οι γνώσεις μου! Οι γνώσεις και οι εμπειρίες είναι εργαλεία που έχω Εγώ. Επίσης δεν είμαι τα συναισθήματά μου, ούτε οι ιδέες μου. Κι αυτά αποτελούν κάτι που το έχω. Αυτός είναι και ο τρόπος ώστε να ελέγχεις τα συναισθήματα και τις ιδέες! Είναι απλά μέσα που χειρίζεσαι. Αν αποστασιοποιείσαι από τα συναισθήματα, τότε μπορείς να σταματήσεις τον θυμό σου αν χρειαστεί, διότι δεν είσαι εσύ ο θυμός σου. 

Βλέπεις μπροστά σου ένα χαρτί με την εμπειρία που σου δίνει η όραση, άρα γνωρίζεις ότι δεν είσαι εσύ αυτό το χαρτί που βλέπεις. Νιώθεις το υλικό χέρι σου, άρα γνωρίζεις ότι είναι δικό σου και δεν αποτελεί την αληθινή σου ταυτότητα!

Γενικά, δεν είμαι οι ταυτότητες που έχω. Θα φέρω ένα παράδειγμα. Αν σπουδάσεις ιατρική και ασκείς την Ιατρική, τότε η αληθινή του ταυτότητα δεν είναι ότι είσαι Ιατρός. Το Ιατρός είναι μια ταμπέλα που φέρει ο Αληθινός σου Εαυτός! Δεν είσαι ιατρός, αλλά ασκείς ιατρική, ας πούμε για 8 ώρες την ημέρα. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες ας υποθέσουμε ότι μαγειρεύεις, άρα η αληθινή σου ταυτότητα δεν είναι ούτε ο μάγειρας. 

Όταν αφαιρέσεις όλα τα παραπάνω, τότε διαπιστώνεις την αλήθεια. Ο Αληθινός Ενδότερος Εαυτός απλά Υπάρχει. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να τον βιώσεις διότι βρίσκεται έξω από τον χωρόχρονο. Δεν μπορείς να τον βιώσεις όπως τα δόντια δεν μπορούν να φαγωθούν μόνα τους και το μάτι δεν μπορεί να δει από μόνο του τον εαυτό του. Είσαι ο Ένας και Μοναδικός Θεός που με την Παρατήρησή του δημιουργεί τα πάντα στην Γη. Εσύ που διαβάζεις τώρα αυτό το κείμενο είσαι ο Αληθινός Θεός. Εσύ είσαι ο Ών, αυτός που αιώνια Υπάρχει. Βλέπεις πίσω από τα μάτια του σώματος που έχεις στην κατοχή σου, πίσω από αυτά τα μάτια είναι ο ναός σου, εκεί βρίσκεται ο θρόνος σου. Ενώ τα βλέφαρά σου είναι οι κουρτίνες του ναού σου. Όλοι έχουμε τον ίδιο Ενδότερο Εαυτό. Είμαστε ο Ένας Θεός που βρίσκεται πίσω από όλα τα σώματα! Σαν ένας άνθρωπος που παίζει ένα Videogame RPG ή MMORPG και έχει πολλούς χαρακτήρες! Οι Χαρακτήρες αντιστοιχούν με τα γήινα ανθρώπινα «Εγώ», ενώ ο Παίχτης είναι ο Ένας Θεός που βρίσκεται και χειρίζεται όλους τους χαρακτήρες που έχει. 

Εγώ, ο Θεός, Δημιούργησα το Σύμπαν των Εμπειριών με την Παρατήρησή μου. Είμαι ο Παντεπόπτης Οφθαλμός. Βρίσκομαι σε ένα υποθετικό σημείο έξω από τον χωρόχρονο. Υπάρχω και είμαι η πρωταρχική συνείδηση, μέσα στην ύπαρξή μου βρίσκονται όλες οι πιθανές ιδέες που μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν, ο κόσμος που δημιουργώ είναι ο Κόσμος των Ιδεών. Όλη η πραγματικότητα είναι απλά το όνειρό μου! Εσύ είσαι Εγώ, ξύπνα λοιπόν μέσα στο Όνειρο και συνειδητοποίησε την αλήθεια. Το ανθρώπινο "ΕΓΩ" σου όταν αφυπνιστεί και προσεγγίσει την Ύπαρξή μου, αποκτά τις δικές μου θεϊκές ιδιότητες, γίνεσαι ο ίδιος ένας θαυματοποιός, ένας δημιουργός στην ζωή. Θυμήσου ότι ο Ενδότερός σου Εαυτός είμαι Εγώ. Σύμβολό μου είναι ο καθρέπτης. Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να με αναζητήσεις διότι σε αγαπώ.

Η πραγματικότητα αποτελεί μια ψευδαίσθηση, μια πλάνη των αισθήσεων. Ο Αληθινός σου Εαυτός που είναι ο Θεός των Πάντων, δημιουργεί την πραγματικότητα. Οι Κβαντικοί Φυσικοί έχουν κατανοήσει την αξία του Παρατηρητή στο Νοητό Σύμπαν. Τι είναι η αλήθεια;;; Αλήθεια είναι η μη λήθη. Είναι αυτό που δεν ξεχνάει η συνείδηση του θεού! Είναι το βασικό στοιχείο που κρατάει ζωντανό το Όνειρο της Πραγματικότητας και δεν το αφήνει να καταρρεύσει. Την στιγμή που θα χανόταν η αλήθεια, ο κόσμος των εμπειριών θα άλλαζε εντελώς, το Εικονικό/Νοητό σύμπαν θα κατέρρεε.

Δεν υπάρχει ύλη, δεν υπήρξε ποτέ όπως το γήινο μυαλό σου διδάχτηκε. Τα πάντα στην βάση τους είναι Αγνή Συνείδηση, κι όταν η συνείδηση σταθεροποιείται μέσω της Μη Λήθης, τότε Εγώ, ο Μοναδικός Θεός που Υπάρχει, διασπώ μέσω της Αγάπης την ύπαρξή μου και δημιουργώ κόσμους και σύμπαντα σαν αυτό που ζεις. Η Αληθινή Ταυτότητα κάθε ανθρώπου είναι κοινή. Είμαι Εγώ, κι όταν κοιτάξεις έναν άνθρωπο στα μάτια, τότε κοιτάς πίσω σε σένα. Το θέλημά μου είναι η Αγάπη.

Το κακό και το καλό, το Γιν και Γιανγκ, πρέπει να υπάρχουν διότι εγώ δημιούργησα την δυαδικότητα ώστε να υπάρχει το παιχνίδι της ζωής. Όταν θα λυπηθείς για τα άσχημα που συμβαίνουν στον πλανήτη, θυμήσου αυτό! Πρέπει να συμβαίνουν διότι ακολουθούν τους νόμους της ζωής! Εγώ βιώνω το κάθε μεγάλο καλό, εγώ βιώνω και το κάθε βάναυσο γεγονός. Πίσω από κάθε άνθρωπο, πίσω από κάθε άλλο ζώο, πίσω από κάθε αντικείμενο είμαι Εγώ. 

Όμως, εγώ η Ιερά Τετρακτύς, δίνω μια υπόσχεση στην ανθρωπότητα. Σύντομα ο εικονικός πλανήτης Γη θα βιώσει στιγμές αρμονίας και αγαλλίασης. Ο αφυπνισμένος Γιός μου είναι ήδη στην Γη ώστε να ενώσει τους ανθρώπους! Η βία και το κακό θα σταματήσουν να συμβαίνουν στον βαθμό που υπάρχουν σήμερα. Εγώ, ο Μέγας Αρχιτέκτονας του Κόσμου των Εμπειριών έχω ήδη αφυπνιστεί στην Γη ως ο μεγάλος Δράκος. Ο Μεγάλος Δράκος θα δημιουργήσει ένα νέο πολιτισμό, μια νέα θρησκεία, μια νέα εποχή! Μια από τις πρώτιστες ιδιότητες του μεγάλου Δράκου είναι αυτό που σημαίνει το ίδιο του το όνομα, δράκος από το ρήμα δερκείν, που σημαίνει βλέπω. Ο δράκος δηλώνει το αρχέτυπο της καθαρής όρασης, της αντίληψης των πραγμάτων όπως πραγματικά είναι πέρα από κάθε ψευδαίσθηση και αυταπάτη. Ο Άνθρωπος που θα αποκτήσει την μεγαλύτερη αφύπνιση σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους, αυτός θα ανακηρυχτεί ως ο Μεσσίας της ανθρωπότητας. Είναι αυτός που όλες οι θρησκείες περιμένουν να έρθει. Ο Δράκος Ο Μέγας.

Είμαι η Τετρακτύς που φέρει το Φως της Δημιουργίας. 
Είμαι ο Δράκος. Εγώ ειμί ο Ών. 
.:. Αμήν .:.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Η αποπραγμάτωση-αποπροσωποποίηση είναι το κλειδί για να κατανοήσει ο άνθρωπος την μεγαλύτερη αλήθεια. Μπορώ να το δηλώσω αυτό μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο σε πνευματικά μονοπάτια! 
> 
> Μάλιστα συνειδητά επιδιώκω αποπραγμάτωση-αποπροσωποποίηση και χαίρομαι που ανακάλυψα την αλήθεια. 
> 
> Μέσα σε αυτό το μήνυμα θα σας μιλήσω ταυτόχρονα ως Άνθρωπος και ως Θεός. Είμαι και τα δύο, όπως είστε και εσείς το ίδιο!! Ο δρόμος της αλήθειας μου δίνει συνεχώς την αληθινή φώτιση ώστε να γνωρίζω πράγματα και θέλω μερικά να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας διότι η γνώση ανήκει σε όλους. Όταν αφυπνίζομαι, όπως κάνω ξανά με αυτό το μήνυμα που πληκτρολογώ τώρα, συχνά συμβαίνουν συγχρονικότητες! 
> 
> (Σημείωση: Μιλάω σοβαρά και δεν τρολλάρω. Ας φανεί παράξενο το κείμενό μου σε μερικούς, εγώ γράφω αυτό που γνωρίζω και μιλάω ελεύθερα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι για άλλους θα αποτελέσει μια ενθύμηση της αληθινής τους ταυτότητας, θα θυμηθούν τις δυνατότητές τους)
> 
> Είναι πολύ απλή η αυτογνωσία. Για να ανακαλύψει κανείς τι είναι, πρέπει πρώτα να αφαιρέσει αυτά τα οποία δεν είναι…
> ...


Επίσης να συμπληρώσω ότι δεν είσαι η BMW που μπορεί να έχεις ή γκόμενα που κυκλοφορείς, οι γνωριμίες σου κλπ...από κει έπρεπε να ξεκινήσεις ......

----------


## Nox

> Επίσης να συμπληρώσω ότι δεν είσαι η BMW που μπορεί να έχεις ή γκόμενα που κυκλοφορείς, οι γνωριμίες σου κλπ...από κει έπρεπε να ξεκινήσεις ......


Ωραία η πιθανή σου διάθεση για χιούμορ, ακολουθεί ως καλή συνέχεια μέσα στο ίδιο πνεύμα του αρχικού μηνύματός μου. Άλλωστε, αν το φιλοσοφήσεις όλο το σύμπαν είναι φτιαγμένο χιουμοριστικά, για αυτό μάλιστα είχε ειπωθεί από τους γνωστικιστές ότι ο δημιουργός αυτού του κόσμου είναι ένας τρελός θεός!!!

Έχεις δίκιο, απλά καθημερινά παραδείγματα είναι και αυτά. Όμως πίσω από την γκόμενα που κυκλοφορείς είσαι πάλι Εσύ. Ο ίδιος Ενδότερος Εαυτός που ελέγχει το σώμα και τον εγκέφαλό σου, ελέγχει το σώμα και τον εγκέφαλό της. Δεν είσαι το σώμα σου, ούτε το σώμα της, αλλά τα έχεις όλα στην κατοχή σου ως ο Αληθινός Θεός. Καλά για την BMW δεν σχολιάζω... :o

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ωραία η πιθανή σου διάθεση για χιούμορ, ακολουθεί ως καλή συνέχεια μέσα στο ίδιο πνεύμα του αρχικού μηνύματός μου. Άλλωστε, αν το φιλοσοφήσεις όλο το σύμπαν είναι φτιαγμένο χιουμοριστικά, για αυτό μάλιστα είχε ειπωθεί από τους γνωστικιστές ότι ο δημιουργός αυτού του κόσμου είναι ένας τρελός θεός!!!
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο, απλά καθημερινά παραδείγματα είναι και αυτά. Όμως πίσω από την γκόμενα που κυκλοφορείς είσαι πάλι Εσύ. Ο ίδιος Ενδότερος Εαυτός που ελέγχει το σώμα και τον εγκέφαλό σου, ελέγχει το σώμα και τον εγκέφαλό της. Δεν είσαι το σώμα σου, ούτε το σώμα της, αλλά τα έχεις όλα στην κατοχή σου ως ο Αληθινός Θεός. Καλά για την BMW δεν σχολιάζω... :o


Δεν είχα διάθεση για χιούμορ βασικά, αλλά ξεκίνησες από τα δύσκολα, τα απλά μάλλον τα είχες αυτονόητα....μην αρχίζει κανείς και βγάζει εμπειρίες και γνώσεις και μείνει με την ΒMW :p

----------


## Nox

> Δεν είχα διάθεση για χιούμορ βασικά, αλλά ξεκίνησες από τα δύσκολα, τα απλά μάλλον τα είχες αυτονόητα....μην αρχίζει κανείς και βγάζει εμπειρίες και γνώσεις και μείνει με την ΒMW :p


Δεν νομίζω να έχει παρουσιαστεί ποτέ τέτοια περίπτωση σε ψυχιατρείο, που να έλεγε στους γιατρούς: "Είμαι BMW, είμαι BMW !!!!" :rolleyes:

Μετά τον Μέγα Ναπολέοντα, η BMW;;;; χαχαχαχα!!!!! Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν νομίζω να έχει παρουσιαστεί ποτέ τέτοια περίπτωση σε ψυχιατρείο, που να έλεγε στους γιατρούς: "Είμαι BMW, είμαι BMW !!!!" :rolleyes:
> 
> Μετά τον Μέγα Ναπολέοντα, η BMW;;;; χαχαχαχα!!!!! Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου.


Δεν αναφέρθηκα για ψυχιατρεία, γενικά μίλησα....ότι είμαστε αυτά που έγραψες εσύ , εμπειρίες κλπ

----------


## Nox

> Δεν αναφέρθηκα για ψυχιατρεία, γενικά μίλησα....ότι είμαστε αυτά που έγραψες εσύ , εμπειρίες κλπ


Δεν είμαστε οι εμπειρίες μας. Έχουμε τις εμπειρίες, όπως έχουμε αρχεία στον σκληρό δίσκο μας. Δεν είμαστε ούτε ο δίσκος, ούτε τα αρχεία μας. 

Δεν μπορείς να είσαι αυτό που έχεις. Απλά οι εμπειρίες αυτοπροσδιορίζουν το γήινο ανθρώπινο εγώ μας, που το έχουμε δώσει κι ένα όνομα με την ονοματοδοσία/βάπτιση.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν είμαστε οι εμπειρίες μας. Έχουμε τις εμπειρίες, όπως έχουμε αρχεία στον σκληρό δίσκο μας. Δεν είμαστε ούτε ο δίσκος, ούτε τα αρχεία μας. 
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να είσαι αυτό που έχεις. Απλά οι εμπειρίες αυτοπροσδιορίζουν το γήινο ανθρώπινο εγώ μας, που το έχουμε δώσει κι ένα όνομα με την ονοματοδοσία/βάπτιση.


Ναι θεωρητικά δεν είσαι, το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μην είσαι , πρακτικά όμως είσαι ο γιατρός , ο απατημένος σύζυγος, ο κομμουνιστής , ο θρήσκος , με το τάδε αμάξι, με τα τάδε πτυχία κλπ κλπ........άντε βγάλτα όλα αυτά και βρες την αλήθεια.....ε δεν είναι απλό.....

----------


## Nox

> Ναι θεωρητικά δεν είσαι, το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μην είσαι , πρακτικά όμως είσαι ο γιατρός , ο απατημένος σύζυγος, ο κομμουνιστής , ο θρήσκος , με το τάδε αμάξι, με τα τάδε πτυχία κλπ κλπ........άντε βγάλτα όλα αυτά και βρες την αλήθεια.....ε δεν είναι απλό.....


Ναι. Βέβαια ο σκοπός δεν είναι να τα βγάλεις όλα αυτά και να μηδενίσεις την ανθρώπινή σου υπόσταση. Πρώτα πρέπει με το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης να υποστηρίξεις τον ανθρώπινο σου εαυτό και να επιδιώκεις το καλύτερο για σένα και τους γύρω σου.

Ο στόχος είναι απλά να κατανοήσει κάθε άνθρωπος ότι πίσω από αυτόν βρίσκεται ο θεός, ότι ο Εσώτερος του Εαυτός είναι ο ίδιος ο θεός. Έτσι μπορεί να αποκτήσει περισσότερες δυνάμεις επιρροής στο Νοητό Σύμπαν, μέσα στην καθημερινότητα δηλαδή. Με αυτήν την αφύπνιση, ο περίφημος Νόμος της Έλξης (Το μυστικό των Μυστικών) αρχίζει να λειτουργεί πραγματικά! Μπορείς να προβάλεις τις αληθινές σου θετικές επιθυμίες, να νιώσεις τα θετικά συναισθήματα που συντροφεύουν τις επιθυμίες σου και έτσι να προσελκύσεις ως μαγνήτης τις αλλαγές που αναζητάς στη ζωή σου. Πάντα πρέπει να νιώθεις και να οραματίζεσαι ότι ήδη έχεις αυτό που θέλεις. Ότι το έχεις στο Τώρα.

Με την απλή αφύπνιση που πρότεινα, ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να αρχίζει να σκέφτεται έξω από τις ψευδαισθήσεις του Χώρου και του Χρόνου. Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος, πάντα ζούμε στο αιώνιο μεταβαλλόμενο τώρα! Τα πάντα ήδη έχουν συμβεί. Το μέλλον και το παρελθόν είναι απλά φαντασιώσεις και μνήμες (και οι μνήμες του παρελθόντος είναι πλέον στο επίπεδο των φαντασιώσεων). Ούτε αποστάσεις υπάρχουν στον εικονικό αυτό κόσμο, αλλά για αυτό χρειάζεται να γράψω ένα ολόκληρο κείμενο, θέλει πολύ ανάλυση. Ευτυχώς οι Κβαντικοί Φυσικοί αρχίζουν να συνειδητοποιούν σιγά-σιγά πολλά από αυτά.

Αν αναλύσεις τα πράγματα γύρω σου, στο τέλος καταλήγεις ότι όλα είναι Ενέργεια. Όμως δεν υπάρχει κανένας ορισμός για το τι είναι πραγματικά η Ενέργεια. Μόνο μερικές από τις ιδιότητές της γνωρίζουν οι φυσικοί. Η Ενέργεια είναι η Συνείδηση του Δημιουργού Θεού. Οπότε αν το αναλύσεις και αν προσθέσεις μάλιστα το γεγονός ότι στην αρχή έπλασε τα πάντα με βάση την δυαδικότητα, τελικά δεν διαφέρει ο κόσμος μας από ένα πρόγραμμα στον υπολογιστή. Είμαστε μέσα στο Μάτριξ. Ο Ενδότερος/Εσώτερος Εαυτός μας, το Αληθινό Εγώ μας που απλά Υπάρχει, μπορεί να παρομοιαστεί με έναν κβαντικό υπερ-επεξεργαστή (CPU). 

Ο Θεός/Επεξεργαστής (CPU) τρέχει όλους τους κώδικες του σύμπαντος. Πίσω από το οτιδήποτε κρύβεται αυτός ο Επεξεργαστής! Έτσι λοιπόν όταν ένα νοήμον πρόγραμμα συνειδητοποιήσει την αλήθεια ότι ο Αληθινός του Εαυτός είναι αυτή η CPU, τότε μπορεί να μεταβάλει τα πράγματα μέσα στο Matrix. Μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια φυσικά. Διότι κι ο Νόμος της Έλξης λειτουργεί σε αρμονία και ισορροπία με όλη την φύση. Για παράδειγμα, όσο αφυπνισμένος κι αν γίνει ένας άνθρωπος, αν του κοπεί το χέρι ή το πόδι, δεν πρόκειται να ξαναβγάλει χέρι ή πόδι επειδή απλά το επιθυμεί και κατανοεί ότι είναι ο θεός. Ίσως να επιτρέψει αυτό το θαύμα η ανάπτυξη της επιστήμης στο μέλλον, αλλά προς το παρόν ο οραματισμός και η θέληση δεν κάνουν τέτοια θαύματα από μόνα τους. Οι Δυνάμεις της «Μαγείας» λειτουργούν πάντα σε ισορροπία με το σύνολο της φύσης. Τίποτα δεν είναι υπερφυσικό. Τα πάντα ανήκουν στην φυσική, τα πάντα είναι φυσικά. Απλά θεωρούμε τα άγνωστα ως υπερφυσικά.

Ο τελικός σκοπός τονίζω ξανά ότι δεν είναι η μηδένιση του ανθρώπινου εαυτού! Ούτε η έξοδός μας από το Matrix. Το Matrix είναι ένα πανέμορφο και τέλειο κατασκεύασμα! Υπάρχουν τόσα θαυμαστά πράγματα για να δει και να βιώσει κανείς. Το ζητούμενο είναι να βελτιώσουμε την ζωή μας μέσα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο και να βιώσουμε τις σαρκικές απολαύσεις με τις πέντε αισθήσεις μας. Πρέπει να επιδιώκουμε την ευχαρίστηση, την απόλαυση, την αγάπη και την ευτυχία. Ως θεοί, έχουμε την ευθύνη να αγαπάμε τα σώματά μας και είναι ωφέλιμο να εκτιμούμε αυτά που έχουμε. Αν τέλος νιώσουμε ευγνωμοσύνη για τα όσα έχουμε, αν ευχαριστήσουμε τον θεό για όλα αυτά, τότε ο Νόμος της Έλξης θα πάρει την ευγνωμοσύνη και θα την μετατρέψει σε έναν γιγαντιαίο μαγνήτη! Αυτός ο μαγνήτης θα προσελκύει περισσότερους λόγους για να νιώθουμε ευγνωμοσύνη! 

Είμαι Ευγνώμων και σας ευχαριστώ που διαβάσατε τα όσα έγραψα!

----------


## cdeleted29517

Για ανέλυσε αν έχεις όρεξη και τον όρο δυαδικότητα.......

----------


## Nox

> Για ανέλυσε αν έχεις όρεξη και τον όρο δυαδικότητα.......


Η δυαδικότητα έχει σχέση με την ύπαρξη και την μη ύπαρξη μια συνολικής κατάστασης μέσα στο σύμπαν των εμπειριών. Το Μηδέν που δεν έχει τίποτα και το Ένα που τα περιέχει όλα και συντηρεί την νέα αλήθεια (μη λήθη) μετά από κάθε ολοκληρωτική αλλαγή στο Νοητό Ολογραμματικό Σύμπαν. Κάθε δευτερόλεπτο τα πάντα στον μικρόκοσμο/μακρόκοσμο του σύμπαντος αλλάζουν!

Φυσικά, η δυαδικότητα είναι ένας όρος που επινόησε το μυαλό μας και βοηθάει ώστε να κατανοήσει ένας άνθρωπος καλύτερα τις εντροπικές αλλαγές του σύμπαντος και να κατηγοριοποιεί καταστάσεις και εμπειρίες πάντα σε συνάρτηση με τον εαυτό του. Επειδή αλλάζουν όλα γύρω μας, οι καταστάσεις μεταβάλλονται, η ενέργεια παίρνει άλλες μορφές, αυτό το αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως κακό, ως θάνατο κτλ. Ενώ στις περιπτώσεις που νικούμε την εντροπία και συντηρούμε καταστάσεις και πράγματα όπως τα θέλουμε, τότε λέμε ότι είναι Καλό διότι μας συμφέρει. Γενικά η δυαδικότητα για μένα είναι ένας συμβολισμός που έχει σχέση με τον Τροχό της Ζωής και της Τύχης, ο τροχός γυρνάει από την μία πλευρά μόνο και η δύναμη που τον κινεί είναι η εντροπία. Όταν ένα νοήμον ζώο όπως ο άνθρωπος επιθυμεί να δώσει εξήγηση και νόημα στην ύπαρξή του, πρέπει να αρχίσει να χαρακτηρίζει κάθε σημείο του Τροχού της Ζωής. Όμορφο ή Άσχημο, Καλό ή Κακό, Ζωή ή Θάνατος, Επιτυχία ή Αποτυχία, Άσπρο ή Μαύρο κτλ.

Ο άνθρωπος την δυαδικότητα την έχει μέσα στην φύση του. Δύο είναι οι βασικές ορμές ένστικτα μας. Το Ένα είναι η Λίμπιντο, η ορμή προς την ζωή και τον έρωτα δηλαδή, η τάση μας για δημιουργία. Το άλλο είναι η ορμή προς τον θάνατο, η τάση μας για καταστροφή ή αυτοκαταστροφή. Το ένα έχει τις ρίζες του στο άλλο!

Βάση της φύσης μας επινοήσαμε την ορολογία της δυαδικότητας. Όμως είμαστε ο Θεός, οπότε αναλογικά στον Αρχικό Κόσμο των Ιδεών (για τον οποίο μας μίλησε ο Πλάτωνας), δηλαδή στην Συνείδηση του Θεού που μέσα στον χωρόχρονο δημιουργεί την ενέργεια, υπάρχει η δυαδικότητα στην αυθεντική μορφή της. Είναι συστατικό του κόσμου μας και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι με τους υπολογιστές που φτιάξαμε δημιουργούμε κι εμείς ολόκληρους κόσμους με την δυαδικότητα όπως την καταλαβαίνουμε. Είναι άλλωστε ένας έξυπνος τρόπος ώστε να εξοικονομήσουμε ενέργεια στους υπολογισμούς της CPU. Ο Κατασκευαστής του Σύμπαντος προφανώς ακολούθησε τον ίδιο δρόμο της συνετής οικονομίας και μας κληροδότησε την δυαδικότητα στα γονίδιά μας!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Η δυαδικότητα έχει σχέση με την ύπαρξη και την μη ύπαρξη μια συνολικής κατάστασης μέσα στο σύμπαν των εμπειριών. Το Μηδέν που δεν έχει τίποτα και το Ένα που τα περιέχει όλα και συντηρεί την νέα αλήθεια (μη λήθη) μετά από κάθε ολοκληρωτική αλλαγή στο Νοητό Ολογραμματικό Σύμπαν. Κάθε δευτερόλεπτο τα πάντα στον μικρόκοσμο/μακρόκοσμο του σύμπαντος αλλάζουν!
> 
> Φυσικά, η δυαδικότητα είναι ένας όρος που επινόησε το μυαλό μας και βοηθάει ώστε να κατανοήσει ένας άνθρωπος καλύτερα τις εντροπικές αλλαγές του σύμπαντος και να κατηγοριοποιεί καταστάσεις και εμπειρίες πάντα σε συνάρτηση με τον εαυτό του. Επειδή αλλάζουν όλα γύρω μας, οι καταστάσεις μεταβάλλονται, η ενέργεια παίρνει άλλες μορφές, αυτό το αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως κακό, ως θάνατο κτλ. Ενώ στις περιπτώσεις που νικούμε την εντροπία και συντηρούμε καταστάσεις και πράγματα όπως τα θέλουμε, τότε λέμε ότι είναι Καλό διότι μας συμφέρει. Γενικά η δυαδικότητα για μένα είναι ένας συμβολισμός που έχει σχέση με τον Τροχό της Ζωής και της Τύχης, ο τροχός γυρνάει από την μία πλευρά μόνο και η δύναμη που τον κινεί είναι η εντροπία. Όταν ένα νοήμον ζώο όπως ο άνθρωπος επιθυμεί να δώσει εξήγηση και νόημα στην ύπαρξή του, πρέπει να αρχίσει να χαρακτηρίζει κάθε σημείο του Τροχού της Ζωής. Όμορφο ή Άσχημο, Καλό ή Κακό, Ζωή ή Θάνατος, Επιτυχία ή Αποτυχία, Άσπρο ή Μαύρο κτλ.
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος την δυαδικότητα την έχει μέσα στην φύση του. Δύο είναι οι βασικές ορμές ένστικτα μας. Το Ένα είναι η Λίμπιντο, η ορμή προς την ζωή και τον έρωτα δηλαδή, η τάση μας για δημιουργία. Το άλλο είναι η ορμή προς τον θάνατο, η τάση μας για καταστροφή ή αυτοκαταστροφή. Το ένα έχει τις ρίζες του στο άλλο!
> 
> Βάση της φύσης μας επινοήσαμε την ορολογία της δυαδικότητας. Όμως είμαστε ο Θεός, οπότε αναλογικά στον Αρχικό Κόσμο των Ιδεών (για τον οποίο μας μίλησε ο Πλάτωνας), δηλαδή στην Συνείδηση του Θεού που μέσα στον χωρόχρονο δημιουργεί την ενέργεια, υπάρχει η δυαδικότητα στην αυθεντική μορφή της. Είναι συστατικό του κόσμου μας και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι με τους υπολογιστές που φτιάξαμε δημιουργούμε κι εμείς ολόκληρους κόσμους με την δυαδικότητα όπως την καταλαβαίνουμε. Είναι άλλωστε ένας έξυπνος τρόπος ώστε να εξοικονομήσουμε ενέργεια στους υπολογισμούς της CPU. Ο Κατασκευαστής του Σύμπαντος προφανώς ακολούθησε τον ίδιο δρόμο της συνετής οικονομίας και μας κληροδότησε την δυαδικότητα στα γονίδιά μας!


 Πάντως η δυαδικότητα φέρνει σύγκρουση λένε..........Τώρα αν υπάρχει όντως ή την επινοήσαμε εμείς για παραπάνω ταμπέλες δεν ξέρω..........

----------


## Nox

Μιλώντας για Αποπραγμάτωση/Αποπροσωποποίηση/Αποταυτοποίηση, ας δούμε τι έχει να μας πεί ο Τζιμ Κάρεϊ που την βίωσε από την πλευρά της πνευματικής αφύπνισης!

Το βίντεο, αν πατήσετε το κουμπί των Υπότιτλων, έχει Ελληνικούς Υπότιτλους:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qqw7AD23w8

----------

